# Philippines versus Thailand



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Excellent video on Thailand


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I WERE "All in" at Thailand earlier, Swedes normaly move there by much better connections both flights and traditionaly
BUT I changed TO Phils because Phils laws are much nicer to foreigners.
(except when spending very much then parts are similar.) As it was some years ago, but I have got some updates since then, I heared of both geting worse for foreigners but also an improved Visa possibility since I checked, but I havent checked them. A close friend has a Thai gf so he THOUGHT of moving to Thailand but even he has *skiped Thailand *and he had plan to go to Palawan, Phils, february 2020, to see if he want to move there instead, but was canceled because of covid. 
/Visa. A nightmare in Thailand if not spending much (As a SRRV but cost MUCH more.) Thailand is made for max 1 months TOURISTS. Living there would need to LEAVING monthly or 2 weeks depending of if flight or by land/sea.
/Real estate. Similar concerning condo, but Phils allow much more about others than condos.
/Business. Simplifiied: Thailand dont allow anything (except for HUGE investors.) 
/Prices. MUCH higher in Thailand, specialy coastal around tourist places. 
/Language. Except at tourist places and some in Bangkok, almost no one can speak English. A foreigner was visiting his gf's place in Isaan (=inland) when a Thai man came and spoke very happy to him. Afterwards the foreigner asked his gf:
-Who was that??!
-The English teacher who was very happy to get chance to speak English. 
-Oh did he speak English???
🤣

(I had a gf in Thailand inland, who is head teacher in *Mathematics*, but after she had exersiced with me, everyone thought she was English teacher


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It wasn't long ago that the expats were leaving Thailand to come to the Philippines due to Thailand not being so expat friendly.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All the visa runs, here 36 months. Great food and country but not an English speaking populous. I have a few mates there that are over catching flights all the time.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I believe they are both in Asia, and tropical. Seems to me, that's where any similarity ends.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Each to their own and no similarities from my experience in both countries, most chose PH for a partner and little more the same as other Asian countries.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A friend (UK expat living in Thailand) has this to say "We (he & wife) are barely hanging on between this dictatorship loosely disguised as a democracy and the utter shambles of the UK government".

Doesn't say much good for either country.

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Thailand had problems with repeeted military coups back when the earlier king was alive too, when the military found the riets instigated by the oppionion political party undepending of which side it was,
but at least in start the new king didnt seem to like having foreigners living there. (I dont know if so still,)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

At least us Brits receive the annual state pension increases when resident in the Phils, whereas Thailand expat UK pensioners don't.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

If you're Catholic, or even if you just speak English, the Philippines wins easy. Being a White foreigner is just a bonus.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

My own personal feelings are that I feel that Thailand has far better food (cheap and tasty), better infastructure (internet connectivity and speed, road network, electricity and water delivery, accommodation costs / quality etc etc), and is generally less run down / poorly maintained.

What the Philippines have going are; English widely spoken, the genuine friendliness of the Filipinos towards foreigners, UK state pension yearly increases recognised and also where else can you get a FREE 12 month immigration stay just by entering the country with your spouse (albeit the Balikbayan stamp is a privilege at the discretion of the immigration officer)? 

If Thailand had the four Philippines pluss points above, I dare say it would be next to perfect.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scoot65 said:


> Thailand has far better ... accommodation costs


 ??? I skiped Thailand years ago so long time since I checked there, but the friend of mine with Thai gf think of chose Phils anyway by the *much higher costs in Thailand*.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ah... just been given a 10% UK State Pension increase from next April.

It all helps.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Ah... just been given a 10% UK State Pension increase from next April.
> 
> It all helps.


It all help but they will taking 2 of those percent back in tax.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Gary D said:


> It all help but they will taking 2 of those percent back in tax.


Not from me they won't .


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Easing the expat experience: New visa makes Thailand more business-friendly


#Paid and presented by Thailand Board of Investment. Thailand's new Long-Term Resident (LTR) visa aims to make living, working and doing business in Thailand easier than ever before.



www.bbc.com





I am not rich enough for this new Thailand visa.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Easing the expat experience: New visa makes Thailand more business-friendly
> 
> 
> #Paid and presented by Thailand Board of Investment. Thailand's new Long-Term Resident (LTR) visa aims to make living, working and doing business in Thailand easier than ever before.
> ...


 Thailand had two *expensive* solutions earlier too. One for big investors. One other for people wanting to and have capacity to put up much money in startup as a "one time cost". NOT a deposit useable for investments as in Phils.


----------

